# My kayaks maiden voyage



## Mike in Al (Oct 2, 2016)

I bought a used Nucanoe last week . I was itching to try it out, so my son son and I  went Saturday morning to try it out. I broke it in right with a 27 1/4 inch trout  ten minutes after we started fishing. We thought it was a red fish all the way up unto the moment we netted it. I didn't weigh it,but guessed it to be 6-7 pounds. My largest to date. We also got a 22 incher ,an 18 incher and a couple of broken lines.


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 2, 2016)

Good Job , nice Trout.
What are your water temps running ?
We just dropped to 85 from almost 90 and the bite is picking up.


----------



## Mike in Al (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't know what the water temp was. I don't get to go often enough or live close enough to keep up with that. I just go when the opportunity comes. This was in Panama City . The air temp was very cool Saturday morning but walking in shin deep water putting the kayak in was warm.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 6, 2017)

PM'd ya, Mike.


----------



## Mike in Al (Jan 30, 2017)

Has anyone fished this lake before . Think I may go back this spring or summer a time or two . I was told last year year I needed both a salt and fresh water license to fish it . I bought both but have gotten conflicting info since then . Wondering whether to buy both this year. Also any tips for salt water species would be appreciated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Heck yeah!!


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------

